# pvc supplies ...thora industrial plastics



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

for all you east enders I found a shop that had pvc supplies 
thora industrial plastics , from what I saw they had what we would need for plumbing . give it a shot , guy was very helpful to me and beat the selection at lowes/home depot/rona/ worsley/

http://www.thoraplastics.com/

37 Granger Ave, Scarborough ON M1K 3K9 · 416-261-6779


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's a great place! I've been going there for years and have recommended them many times here before.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Great post Tom, looks like they have food grade storage tanks too. Subscribed to be able to find later...
Cheers mate!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes great post TomG - thanks !
Should be a sticky !
You never know when you might need these kind of parts


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

Another good place in scarborough is ontario plastics on midland avenue north of lawrence.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Yes great post TomG - thanks !
> Should be a sticky !
> You never know when you might need these kind of parts


It already is
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49046


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sticky*

that's great its stickied ..... always great info from WTAC............

I must have totally missed this place as it was right in my backyard and wasted so much time mucking around at lowes and what not ...
jj downs is another great place but a pain for me to get there ...

just a note on thora .. only cash... no debit machine ...
again walked in and the guy was yup u are a fish guy ... and here u go ...
very polite and easy going ...


----------

